# The "3" Network



## Humpback (14 Nov 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has signed up to the "3" Network as of yet? Any experiences that anyone can relay?

I know there was some radio discussion/chatter last week where anyone who actually had a "3" number to call in. Not sure what the outcome was.

I was looking at the www.callcosts.ie and given my usage, a "3" package looked like it would save me about €60 per month.

Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Christy (15 Nov 2005)

I signed up 3 months ago and find then great, I was paying €40-€50 per month with O2, with 3 I get more minutes and only pay €25, for me it was a no brainer.

Christy


----------



## Humpback (15 Nov 2005)

Christy said:
			
		

> I signed up 3 months ago and find then great, I was paying €40-€50 per month with O2, with 3 I get more minutes and only pay €25, for me it was a no brainer.
> 
> Christy



Thanks for that Christy. Was beginning to wonder if anyone here was on the network at all.

What's the coverage like? Any issues?


----------



## baz05 (17 Nov 2005)

coverage is quite good as they are "piggy backing" on the vodafone network in areas that they haven't their own rolled out in yet.  I don't think you can access all the 3g services if picked up by vodafone


----------



## Rufus (18 Nov 2005)

is there any sur-charges or roaming charges etc. if your end up using the Vodafone network with Three?


----------



## baz05 (18 Nov 2005)

no theres no roaming charge, it's not like roaming near the border where you might pick up a uk provider, the only differance you'll notice is that the 3g downloads and stuff are not available unless on are on the 3 Ireland 3g network.


----------



## HomersCash (22 Nov 2005)

Hi thinking of moving to "3" myself, but still unsure about their coverage...in particular the issue of handover from a 3G network area to a non-3G network area, i.e. 2G.
I know for a fact that with Vodafone 3G when you are in your car and move to a 2G area, the call is dropped. Their network was rolled out too fast and its fine if you are stationary in a good 3G coverage area, but crap if not. 
So - has anyone seen the same problem with 3, i.e. you are in Dublin (or one of the main cities) in 3G area, good reception, on a call, then drive away from Dublin, into a 2G area - has the call stayed up????
*Basically I know if you remain in the 3G area, everythings fine, but need someones personal experience that its still good when you travel.*

By the way - I have contacted "3" technical staff and been given kinda vague assurances/responses - will post later if anyones interested


----------



## podgerodge (22 Nov 2005)

Thinking of changing network from O2.. but..

simple question maybe - what is the easiest way, or is it possible, of checking webmail e.g excite mail or pop3 mail from a mobile phone?  Does it require 3G?

thanks


----------



## jodi (9 Jan 2006)

Hi,

I'm also thinking of changing to 3.  I checked out callcosts.ie(thanks for the pointer Ronan_d_ John) and I would save about 30% by switching.  Just wondering how those who have switched are finding the service?


----------



## Humpback (9 Jan 2006)

jodi said:
			
		

> Just wondering how those who have switched are finding the service?


 
Absolutely no problems with call quality and connections so far. Into my 3rd month now. And not even close to as many dropped calls as there had been with Vodafone 3G.

I don't like the 3 customer service though. They're based in Scotland (or at least UK somewhere), and you get the impressions sometimes that you're not all that important to them.

Overall though, given savings in money and actual use of service, I'm happy with them.


----------



## MonsieurBond (9 Jan 2006)

ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> Absolutely no problems with call quality and connections so far. Into my 3rd month now. And not even close to as many dropped calls as there had been with Vodafone 3G.
> 
> I don't like the 3 customer service though. They're based in Scotland (or at least UK somewhere), and you get the impressions sometimes that you're not all that important to them.
> 
> Overall though, given savings in money and actual use of service, I'm happy with them.



Now, if only you could make video calls between networks (e.g. 3 to Vodafone), I would consider switching or at least trying it out...


----------



## minion (14 Jan 2006)

its a little known fact that video calls arent free anymore


----------



## Technologist (14 Jan 2006)

I've considered '3' and I think they're good value nationally but not for international roaming.


----------



## gnashers (16 Jan 2006)

I just switched to 3 and have discovered that at the moment I can't send texts to anyone in either Spain or France. Apparantly they haven't signed all the required agreements with overseas operators yet. They couldn't tell me when they will have them done either.....


----------



## Humpback (18 Jan 2006)

ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> I'm happy with them.


 
I take it all back. I'm massively annoyed with them at the moment and investigating all possibilities to get off their network. They completely stopped all my services because I've gone over some sort of usage limit. Even though my usage this month is less than €50.

They have a €165 credit limit on their accounts which they don't tell you about. So they're obviously adding this month and last month, but they're not taking direct debit till end of month, so I've no services until thn.

This is not in the contract or terms and conditions, but the do say "more than reasonable usage" which covers all sorts I suppose. And they just stop your service without informing you, which is in breach of their terms and conditions.

As for their Customer Service, the more I'm dealing with those people in Scotland, the less and less I'm liking the whole experience.


----------



## Guest107 (18 Jan 2006)

*Roaming For "3" Network Customers*

It does not work in NY as advertised , mate just back only got roaming in and around JFK, nothing would work in Queens or Manhattan.

he was doing manual roaming not automatic. He_ suspects_ they credit limited him to $10 with the US network and disabled his roaming thereafter. 

cust services denied anything was wrong .


----------



## monkeyboy (23 Jan 2006)

Hi all, coming from a contractor who built most of the 3 network I can say coverage in DUblin and the other cities is all from their own. It has drive tested as far better than the VF network. They piggy back in the country areas but these areas have been rolling out quite rapidly as we go. When they are finished they will have a very high quality network due to the gigh spec they put on site selection and maintenance. They have subbed out everything from acquisition to design/build and onto O & M and hence they apply a high standard to their subbies that operators do not apply when building for themselves.


----------



## Guest107 (24 Jan 2006)

thought ESAT built it ???


----------



## monkeyboy (25 Jan 2006)

ESAT , now BTI ! Everythhing is subbed out these days though!


----------

